#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-29
<UbuPhillup> noch herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich toddy, wolle ich nur kurz sagen, bin auch schon wieder los
<toddy> danke, UbuPhillup
<UbuPhillup> ;)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-11-03
<stev96> morgen
<stev96> abend
<UbuPhillup> abend stev96
<Ekkehardt> n'abend. Sobald der Kleine im Bett ist bin ich da ;)
<UbuPhillup> super Ekkehardt
<stev96> 20 uhr :D
<UbuPhillup> ohh ja hallo
<UbuPhillup> hi toba_ stev96 und toddy und Ekkehardt
<toba_> Hallo
<toddy> hi UbuPhillup
<UbuPhillup> vorweg hat jemand Fragen ? Anmerkungen etc.
<stev96> servus
<stev96> nö
<UbuPhillup> also ich habe mal eine Seite für Trusty angelegt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty
<UbuPhillup> auch wenn man Trusty im LP noch nicht gibt
<UbuPhillup> das wird dann noch aktualliesiert
<UbuPhillup> hey thecondor
<thecondor> abend zusammen.
<UbuPhillup> thecondor: also ich habe mal eine Seite für Trusty angelegt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty
<UbuPhillup> von eben ;)
<UbuPhillup> wenn jemand was ändern will kann er es gerne tuhen
<toba_> wer hat sich denn das mit dem Schreibtisch sich ausgedacht, dass es besser ist als Arbeitsfläche?
<thecondor> prima. danke ubuphillup
<UbuPhillup> toba_: gnome
<toba_> Schließt der Schreibtisch auch die Arbeitsumgebung mit ein?
<thecondor> nein arbeitsumgebung bleibt arbeitsumgebung
<thecondor> Unity/GNOME/KDE-Arbeitsumgebung etc.
<toba_> wer ist denn gnome? Da sind doch sicherlich auch Leute von Ubuntu dabei.
<UbuPhillup> toba_: die gnome-Übersetzer
<toba_> Warum dann nicht auch Arbeitsumgebung?
<toba_> naja muss ich wohl mal bei denen fragen
<UbuPhillup> toba_: jo, und wir können das ach nicht ändern, so lange die es nicht ändern
<thecondor> es ging wohl bloss darum, dass einige meinten, sie können keinen logischen unterschied zwischen workspace und desktop sehen oder so
<thecondor> die ubuntu-übersetzer haben zwar die regel, distributionsübergreifende und hohe standards zu schaffen, jedoch auch die pflicht, upstream soweit möglich zu respektieren bzw. importieren.
<UbuPhillup> thecondor: wir können es teschnisch nicht
<thecondor> ja ich weiß. es ist nicht alles optimal und wir sind klein. aber trotzdem gut, was wir tun.
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<UbuPhillup> und wir haben ubuntu-touch schon fast fertig
<thecondor> ich kann nur jedem danken, der hier beiträgt. ich selbst habe derzeit viel um die ohren beruflich und versuche wieder, etwas mehr zum übersetzen beizutragen
<thecondor> jo
<UbuPhillup> thecondor: jo, carsten auch, und ich habe gerade auch weniger Zeit als sonst
<thecondor> und nu ist auch noch meine grafikkarte kaputt und bin am ersatzrechner. aber wird schon wieder.
<UbuPhillup> und thecondor die Standartübersetzungen sind eigigermaßen aktuell
<thecondor> ok
 * UbuPhillup hat nur die gnome und kde spallte überarbeitet
<toba_> Ich finde ja für ubuntu-touch zu übersetzen ist ein wenig vergebene Liebesmüh. Aber ich finde es toll dass es hier Leute gibt und sich die Mühe machen das zu übersetzen. Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann auch ein Smartphone damit, welches jemand von uns in der Hand halten kann.
<thecondor> ja, das ist alles sehr experimentell und kurzlebig geworden.
<thecondor> und dann kommt xmir und so
<UbuPhillup> jo
<UbuPhillup> und im wiki ist ein neuer irc-client verlinkt
<thecondor> ahja
<toba_> Wann werden denn die Übesetzungen in Ubuntu immer aktualisiert?
<UbuPhillup> der viel schöner ist ;)
<UbuPhillup> toba_: denke das dauert noch Entwickler sind nicht so die größten Freunde der Lokalisierung ;)
<toba_> echt?
<UbuPhillup> toba_: habe ich zumidestens das gefühl ;)
<UbuPhillup> LP-Bugs werde nicht behoben, Lokalisierung der meisten Core-Apps kamm erst späht … manchmal ist es einfach garnicht übersetz bar etc.
<toba_> ich finde, dass es viel zu lange dauert bis Verbesserungen/Korrekturen aktualisiert werden
<toba_> Dann ein Lob an "Ubuntu Tweak" da werden bei jedem update auch neue Übersetzungen eingespielt.
<thecondor> das kommt wegen der erhöhten innovationsdichte derzeit. man müsste nicht so viele löcher stopfen mit dergleichen oder kleineren anzahl leuten, wenn nicht so viele löcher entstehen würden.
<UbuPhillup> ok
<thecondor> hab gerad auf der trusty-wiki-seite den verweis auf nightmonkey ergänzt.
<thecondor> ich muss jetzt leider wieder gehen..
<UbuPhillup> ich auch
<UbuPhillup> thecondor: alles klar
<toba_> und ich muss kochen ;-)
<UbuPhillup> okey bis denn
<thecondor> guten appetit ;) noch einen schönen abend und bis bald
<toba_> bis dann
<Ekkehardt> Mein Internet spinnt.
<UbuPhillup> ohh
<Ekkehardt> Grad gehts, aber ich wunder mich, wieso in offtopic seit ner halben Stunde nix gepostst wird... Es wurde, nur ohne mich...
<UbuPhillup> hihi
<UbuPhillup> Ekkehardt: muss jetzt los
<UbuPhillup> bis denn
<Ekkehardt> UbuPhillup: N8!
<UbuPhillup> kannst dir ja den log ansehen
<Ekkehardt> So weit ich ihn habe. Ich gucke.
<UbuPhillup> Ekkehardt: topic !
<Ekkehardt> oh, stimmt ja, danke ;)
<UbuPhillup> bis denn
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-11-02
<phillip> tag
<Gnomebuntuknilch> hi
